# Sticky  Signs of Pain



## dr.jaimie

I am posting this b/c it is commonly asked if a pet is in pain. or people will say their animal isnt in pain b.c it doesnt cry. most people expect a pet to cry out when they are in pain, but most of the time that is the very last thing a pet will do when they hurt. animals try to hide their pain so it takes a little more observation to know when are pets need pain relief.

http://www.ivapm.org/site/view/121680_Dogs.pml

some signs of pain:
Posture 
Hunched back
Guarding (protecting) the painful area
"Praying" position (front legs and head on floor, hindquarters in the air)
Sitting or laying abnormally
Attempting to rest in an abnormal position
Head hanging down *
Movement 
Stiff
Bearing no or partial weight on affected limb
Any degree of limp
Thrashing Restless *
Trembling or shaking *
Weak tail wag or low carriage of tail *
Limited or no movement when awake *
Slow to rise *
Vocalization 
Screaming
Whining
Crying
Barking or growling *
Lack of vocalization (no greeting bark or noise) *
Behavior 
Agitated *
Poor or no grooming *
Decreased or absent appetite *
Dull *
Inappropriate urination or defecation, or not moving away from it *
Acts out of character (gentle dogs may bite or become aggressive) *
Licking wound or surgical site *
panting
another list that may have some repeats:
Elevated heart of respiratory rate


----------



## carolicious

Thank you so much, I really appreciate you sharing this with us!!! I'm sure this will come in very handy and I'll definitely keep this post saved.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks for this info, Jaimie.


----------



## bellasmommy

I'm glad to see this, not once in her six years has Bella ever whined from pain, this will help a lot. (And that avatar with your malt in a lab coat is CUTE)


----------



## Colette'sMom

Fudge, my long-coated Chihuahua, who has since passed away and will always have my heart, would stand stock-still...as if she were a statue when she was in pain. I was wondering why she was doing this, so I asked my veterinarian. They certainly have varying behaviors for pain. You can't always depend on a squeak or a cry.

Gail


----------



## dwerten

Thanks this is great


----------



## Scoobydoo

Thank you Jaimie, it's always good to know what to look out for


----------



## uniquelovdolce

this is very informative , thanks!


----------



## Chalex

I thought the "praying" position was play bow and meant happy and ready to play. Otherwise, great list and makes me worried about my older dog who does almost all of these


----------



## jmm

A dog play bows and immediately changes their posture. The praying is a dog who stays in that position and is not wagging, bouncing, and happy.


----------



## Chalex

Ut oh


----------



## sadiesmom

This is good info


----------



## bellasmummy

this is a really handy post -thank you for taking the time to post it  xx


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Jamie, Rocky is shaky sometimes, like he's vibrating inside. He also has a slight smell from his ear. I am taking him to the Vet this afternoon. I was wondering if the shaking could be from the ear. He is eating normally, playing normally, don't see any of the other signs. Not scratching the ear either.




dr.jaimie said:


> I am posting this b/c it is commonly asked if a pet is in pain. or people will say their animal isnt in pain b.c it doesnt cry. most people expect a pet to cry out when they are in pain, but most of the time that is the very last thing a pet will do when they hurt. animals try to hide their pain so it takes a little more observation to know when are pets need pain relief.
> 
> http://www.ivapm.org/site/view/121680_Dogs.pml
> 
> some signs of pain:
> 
> Posture
> 
> Hunched back
> Guarding (protecting) the painful area
> "Praying" position (front legs and head on floor, hindquarters in the air)
> Sitting or laying abnormally
> Attempting to rest in an abnormal position
> Head hanging down *
> Movement
> 
> Stiff
> Bearing no or partial weight on affected limb
> Any degree of limp
> Thrashing Restless *
> Trembling or shaking *
> Weak tail wag or low carriage of tail *
> Limited or no movement when awake *
> Slow to rise *
> Vocalization
> 
> Screaming
> Whining
> Crying
> Barking or growling *
> Lack of vocalization (no greeting bark or noise) *
> Behavior
> 
> Agitated *
> Poor or no grooming *
> Decreased or absent appetite *
> Dull *
> Inappropriate urination or defecation, or not moving away from it *
> Acts out of character (gentle dogs may bite or become aggressive) *
> Licking wound or surgical site *
> panting
> another list that may have some repeats:
> Elevated heart of respiratory rate


----------



## French Maiden

My boxer cross was a resque dog, I had him for 2 months before he had to go to doggy heaven due to major health issues. 

My family and I just thought he was an extremelly placid dog, but reading over these 'signs of pain' it is now so obvious that he had been in pain since before we got him. 

Miss him every day but am so glad he isnt suffering any more.


----------



## JacksMom

I'm so glad to find this postWe had to put our 6 yr old Jack down Monday night after weeks of trying to treat a bacterial infection and vasculitis, which the vets were never able to find the source of. I am devastated but after seeing these signs of pain, which he had many of them, I'm at peace knowing we did the right thing for him. It's still has my heart broke in pieces though.:crying 2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

JacksMom said:


> I'm so glad to find this postWe had to put our 6 yr old Jack down Monday night after weeks of trying to treat a bacterial infection and vasculitis, which the vets were never able to find the source of. I am devastated but after seeing these signs of pain, which he had many of them, I'm at peace knowing we did the right thing for him. It's still has my heart broke in pieces though.:crying 2:


Robin I am so sorry, I believe Jack is running free at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge no more pain precious Jack.
I know how your heart is hurting, I've been there. Hugs to you

My Miss Bow had so many of these signs, I wish I would have known this thread was here. 
I hope this old thread helps others, and for others like me who second guessed themselves this will bring peace to our hearts that we did the right thing in helping our babies make the journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge


----------



## JacksMom

Thank you Paula. I think the hardest part of this is the "not knowing" what caused this. His primary vet treated him for a couple weeks for Uveitis in his eyes, then referred us to Metropolitan Animal Hospital in Akron, OH, who were fantastic and had him for 3 days. They also diagnosed him with vasculitis and did everything they knew and still couldn't determine the cause of his problems. I'm leaning towards vaccines destroying his immune system but can never prove it. Just so sad...


----------



## Snowbody

JacksMom said:


> Thank you Paula. I think the hardest part of this is the "not knowing" what caused this. His primary vet treated him for a couple weeks for Uveitis in his eyes, then referred us to Metropolitan Animal Hospital in Akron, OH, who were fantastic and had him for 3 days. They also diagnosed him with vasculitis and did everything they knew and still couldn't determine the cause of his problems. I'm leaning towards vaccines destroying his immune system but can never prove it. Just so sad...


I'm so sorry, Robin. He was a very loved boy I know. :grouphug:


----------



## JacksMom

Thank you Susan and yes, he was very loved and a special boy. We're empty nesters and Jack was like our 4th son. I still can't believe he's gone. :'(


----------



## Fee

I am so sorry for your loss, when I just think about something so horrible as that, I freak out. Hope you find the strength you need! Hugs to you!

I have a question.. my boy tends to sit with a hunched back...but his blood tests are fine and he recently went to the Vet´s to have his eyes treated and anal glands expressed and bottom treated (it was a bit red). He is now perfectly fine and the Vet said he was fine.. should I be worried?


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a pet and to have to make such a difficult decision is heart wrenching. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## JacksMom

Thank you everyone. It was a horrible decision to make. Even though in my heart, I know it was the right thing, I can't hardly deal with it. I cry all the time, like right now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Robin, I know your heart is broken, you lost your baby boy, you need time to grieve, gosh we still have days where we cry and miss our Miss Button's and Bow's, she went to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge Dec 28th, it's hard for me to believe she's been gone so long, they live to give us all their love, even in pain they put us first, it's no wonder we grieve in our hearts. I really wish I could give you a hug.


----------

